# guide sizes



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i got a 10ft tica im rebuilding and need to know what size guides to get it will mainly be used for deadsticking for stripers

thanks 
andrew


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Guides*

Just a few questions. 

Spinning or conventional? What reel will you be using? Oh yea which model / rating on the Tica?


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

SurffishNJ said:


> Just a few questions.
> 
> Spinning or conventional? What reel will you be using? Oh yea which model / rating on the Tica?


its conventional i will be using and avet sx and its heavy action


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I would go with Fuji NSG guides, that is a casting frame with an SIC ring. Use a static deflection test to determine exact location of the guides you will use (I would guess 6 or 7). Use a tip with a size 10 ring and a 25 gathering or stripper guide. Suggested layouts:

6 guide- 25, 20, 16, 12, 10, 10 
7 guide- 25, 20, 16, 12, 10, 10, 10, or 25, 20, 16, 12, 12, 10, 10


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

How would one detremine guide size for a determined size rod?


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Boy those sics are big bucks. I'd be a little reserved about going to that expense on a factory blank. BMNAG Alcanites would be a good match for that rod.

/Scott


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

get a fuji alconite no snag tip.i had em on the st croixs i had and they are awesome .no tip wraps.ill be getting one for the OM soon


----------

